# What a night/day I have had



## Phantom (Apr 16, 2014)

Started 10pm last night.Watching TV thought I heard a noise.Must be one of the dogs I thought but no it was Maureen flat out on bedroom floor.She could not move so I had to lift her from floor to bed.Done my back in the process
Maureen was "not with it" very confused with temp of 39.5C
Called ambulance.She was in emergency all night (me and my daughter stayd with her till around 6am.They think urinary infection but not sure.Temp is down tonight to 38.1 and she is able to hold a conversation.Went back up to Hospital about 2PM till 5PM
Had my tea now about to catch up on lost sleep
Here is hoping tomorrow will see a lot better improvment


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2014)

So sorry Phantom. Hoping for a quick recovery for your wife. I went though something similar a few years back, so know how you feel. Pappy


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 16, 2014)

_Oh dear you have had a hell of a time, poor Maureen seems to cop it left right and centre, and you have done your back trying to help her, well it looks like things are improving with Maureen which is so good, it must have given you a fright. {{{hugs}}} to you both_


----------



## Raven (Apr 16, 2014)

Phantom, Sorry you had such a stressful time.  Hope you got some rest and your
wife is feeling much better today.


----------



## LogicsHere (Apr 16, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your experience. I know exactly  what you're went through.  Every time my mother gets ill I go into panic mode.


----------



## Pam (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorry you've had such a bad night, good that there has been an improvement with Maureen though and hopefully you will find a huge improvement on your next visit. x


----------



## Bee (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi! Phantom, hope Maureen keeps improving and you are feeling much better.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Phantom, hope Maureen recovers quickly...hugs.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 16, 2014)

My heart goes out to both of you. Hope your dear wife makes a quick and full recovery.

Best wishes
Knight


----------



## That Guy (Apr 16, 2014)

Very scary!  Hoping for quick recovery.


----------



## Ina (Apr 16, 2014)

Phantom, May the powers that be bless you and your wife Maureen with grace. ray:


----------



## GDAD (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh Ghost who walks: You & Maureen have had a tough few years, I hope she quickly improves....Chin up MATE!:encouragement:


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 16, 2014)

Concerned for you both.:concern:

Do keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you all
Maureen is feeling much better today.Temp is back to normal.Looks like the antibiotics are working (fingers x'd)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for the update Phantom, glad to hear your wife is feeling better. :love_heart:


----------



## Ina (Apr 16, 2014)

Phantom, I'll cross my fingers as well. Still holding the both of you in my prayers.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 16, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Thank you all
> Maureen is feeling much better today.Temp is back to normal.Looks like the antibiotics are working (fingers x'd)



Hope she gets better soon Phantom, so sorry to hear about your troubles.  It sounds good now though, if the antib's are working!!  Keep us posted, denise


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 16, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Thank you all
> Maureen is feeling much better today.Temp is back to normal.Looks like the antibiotics are working (fingers x'd)



_That's so good to hear Phants, when is she having the hip replacement?_


----------



## Casper (Apr 16, 2014)

_*Phants.....very sorry to hear about you and Maureen but glad to hear that she's now on the mend.
Look after yourself.
Hugs to you both.:grouphug:*_


----------



## Rainee (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Phants sorry not seen this till now as have been so ill my self this past week then had to get rid of 
some of my blood as built up too much and iron store so high.. feeling a little better today as trust you are too..
and Maureen poor sweetie to go through so much how much can a person take... I am amazed at what some people 
endure.. hugs  to you both and hope your back is a lot better now as well, look after yourself and "Happy Easter."
to you both and your daughter Keren..


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 17, 2014)

_Hi Rainee , Sorry to hear you haven't been well, hopefully you are on the mend, you certainly have had your fair share of health problems. Wishing you a speedy recovery and have a happy easter xxx_


----------



## Phantom (Apr 21, 2014)

Just an update

Maureen is still in hospital but feeling much better.Fever has settled and temp remains down.Getting her ready to discharge (physio etc) Getting tired ourselves travelling back and forwards to hospital every day !!!!
Some sort of urinary infection and apparently some sort of slight narrowing where they last removed a liver stent.Were treating her for VRE which she had previous but now ruled out.Some sort of super bug which she was quarantined for.Hopefully know more tomorrow as no public holiday and Dr's are back


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 21, 2014)

_Thanks for the update Phants, that's great to hear she is improving but no fun for you all being in hospital for Easter, if she behaves herself she won't be in there much longer, you look after yourself Phants try and get some rest _


----------



## That Guy (Apr 21, 2014)

Whew.  As long as she's on the mend all will be well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2014)

Glad she's feeling better, those superbugs are scary business too!  My mother in law used to get many urinary tract infections until she started drinking unsweetened cranberry juice regularly, it's very effective to avoid them or treat them as they come on.  Maureen is in my thoughts, hugs to both of you.


----------



## Ina (Apr 21, 2014)

Phantom, it's good to hear Maureen is on the mend. I'll keep you both in my prays.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 21, 2014)

Glad to hear that things are looking up.  Hope the recovery speeds up, Phants.


----------



## nan (Apr 21, 2014)

Glad to see Maureen is on the mend now,phantom.


----------



## Casper (Apr 21, 2014)

_*Thanks for the update Phants. Good to know Maureen is improving and hopefully she's home with you very soon.
Travelling to and from hospital each day is very tiring so let's hope you won't be doing it for too much longer.:fingerscrossed:
Make sure you look after yourself.:rose:*_


----------



## Phantom (Apr 22, 2014)

Home today about 2.30PM !!!!
Follow up with her GP on 1st May 

Must be improving Complaining already .............................


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 22, 2014)

That must be a good sign, Phantom. 
Hoping the improvement continues without any hiccoughs.


----------



## Rainee (Apr 22, 2014)

So happy for you all Phantom and specially Maureen...  thanks for the update and its wonderful news ..


----------



## Casper (Apr 22, 2014)

_*Phants, That is very good news for you both....thanks for letting us know.:rose:
*_


----------



## Phantom (Jun 4, 2014)

Still good

Had her Right hip replacement yesterday and all went well.Lost a bit of blood so had blood transfusion
During tests etc prior the found she has a blockage in her heart but it ok No more investigations needed at this time.
Has got a pain button which controls pain.Presses it when she feels pain coming on .....
     Will have her doing my lawn soon LMAO


----------



## littleowl (Jun 4, 2014)

Christine and I hope she is well soon.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 4, 2014)

Again, good news although I understand that you must be very worried.
Let's hope her recovery is smooth.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jun 4, 2014)

_So good to hear the operation went well Phants, best wait a few weeks before you have her mowing the lawn lol_


----------



## Harley (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello Phantom, I am glad to hear she is doing better..Nice to meet you, btw.


----------



## Misty (Jun 4, 2014)

Flowers for Maureen, and Prayers for a Speedy Recovery.

View attachment 7248


----------



## Uff (Jun 4, 2014)

Goodness what a time you and your wife have had phantom. Best wishes for a speedy recovery for her.


----------



## Pam (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Phantom, Maureen has certainly been through such  lot. I do hope she will make a speedy recover. x


----------



## taffboy (Jun 5, 2014)

My wife and I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------

